

So you thought the javascript with statement was evil — I one upped it. - clojurer
http://clojurer.herokuapp.com/evil

======
aurelianito
I don't think that the with statement is evil. I find myself wanting to use it
in lots of code. But, I would change it a little bit:

instead of

    
    
        with ({foo:42}) {
            alert(foo)
        }
    

I would like to be able to write:

    
    
        with ({foo:42}) {
            alert(.foo)
        }
    

Note the dot before foo.

This would make an object the implicit receiver of methods and slots, allowing
interesting idioms.

